# Short Throw shifter on 04 Spec V



## RenegadeRC (Apr 19, 2004)

Just wondering what different shifter kits there are for the 6 speed to make it a short throw (price, quality, ect). How's the install?


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

there is the Nissan motorsports short shifter kit, the B&M Short shifter kit and the TWM or something short shift bracket. i my opinion, its really not worth it, they all cost around $150 and you can use that money on somehting better like sway bars. the B&M one is having problems shifting into reverse and i dont know much about the Nissan one.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

NISMO has one out, try www.courtesyparts.com/nismo or www.nismo-parts.com


----------



## Adiliyo (Apr 20, 2004)

has anyone tried the nismo one? does it improve much?


----------

